
RobinHood's Chequing accounts may not be SIPC eligible - chollida1
https://twitter.com/julieverhage/status/1073583035986137089
======
elliekelly
Well, yea. SIPC only covers cash deposited with a broker _for the purpose of
purchasing securities_. I suppose the "purpose" of depositing cash in these
accounts is to purchase T-bills for the 3% but I'm not sure that's immediately
apparent to their customers.

This _isn 't_ a checking account. This is a brokerage account with a cash
sweep that comes with a visa card.

